# Make me a sig and an avatar please.



## Angel_of_God (Jun 23, 2008)

avata picture:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






sig pic:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






please take out the writing on the 2nd pic.

And put 
Angel_of_God in the sig please.


----------



## JPH (Jun 23, 2008)

Comin' right up...unless Raily gets to it first! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Need a picture of your desired-avatar please)


----------



## Angel_of_God (Jun 23, 2008)

its there, the pic of chrome dokuro


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 24, 2008)

Can't see avatar picture.

Translucent Sig:


----------



## Orc (Jun 24, 2008)

RyukeDragon said:
			
		

> Can't see avatar picture.


People need to learn that hot-linking images is a bad practice.
Here is the image he/she wanted:




Learn to rehost images. There's a lot of free image hosting services already like TinyPic, Photobucket, Imageshack and even here in GBAtemp.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 24, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> RyukeDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, wow. Seriously uninterested in modifying that picture for the very small avatar space.

I don't understand people wanting their name in their avatar... their name is always above the avatar image anyhow.


----------



## Angel_of_God (Jun 24, 2008)

i wanted cloud for avatar and chrome for sig, sry, got them mixed up


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay, here's cloud again


----------



## Angel_of_God (Jun 24, 2008)

I like it, i'll use both chrome and cloud for my sig. (when chrome gets finished)


----------



## Angel_of_God (Jul 16, 2008)

is anyone making the chrome dokuro one? Because that was meant for my sig, not chibi-cloud.


----------

